# heater for a 2.5 gallon tank?



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

I think i need to get my new betta, Ivan, a heater. he mopes around with clamped fins all the time. his tank is only a few feet away from bagel's and they're the same temperature. bagel is fine, but i think he might be used to a bit warmer environment.
so tomorrow i'm going to go look for a heater. any suggestions on what a good one is for a 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

If you can find the kind that there is at this link: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si3277114/cl0/marineland10wminiheater it seems pretty good...otherwise I usually hate buying anything from WalMart but I've seen little preset Tetra brand ones there.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

alright thanks =D

i havent been to walmart in months XD


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah...I try to avoid it but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Eh, dry goods are dry goods. Unless the package is wrecked it doesn't matter if you buy it at Wallyworld or Macys.

I do loathe that place though.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

haha that's true.

my dad calls walmart "land of the toothless wonders"


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i just got back fom browsing petco and i got him one with an adjustable temp. i currently have it on 80 and he's much more lively already.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

tmz said:


> haha that's true.
> 
> my dad calls walmart "land of the toothless wonders"


I wish the only problem with ours involved "toothless wonders"


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Flashygrrl said:


> I wish the only problem with ours involved "toothless wonders"


haha it's sad how thats such an undersatement


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

another question:
if i have a heater, do i need a filter?
will the heater de-oxygenate the water?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Warmer water holds less oxygen. However bettas breath air so it's less important...I'm still the type of person who would want a filter though.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah i am too XD
just to be on the safe side.
i'll prolly go look for one of htose tomorrow...
whats a good filter for a 2.5 gallon?


----------

